# Solved: linksys e3000 router that keeps rebooting



## Charlie2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello,

I have a linksys e3000 router that keeps rebooting. 

Im new to this forum, I saw a few similar posts with the Linksys e3000 router. I wasnt able to solve the problem with those ideas so I figured I would list out my problem. Im a novice to networking.

Im trying to run wifi to the following:
1 Vista operating system dell laptop (I used this for all of the router installs, firmware upgrades etc. that are listed below) It has MacAfee security software installed and running.
2 Apple smart phones
1 Ipad
1 Roku (streams netflix to tv) 
1 xp laptop (occasionally)

Description:
The problem seems to happen with any of the listed devices I own. Ill be using wifi for a few min and then it will disappear (no error message). When I look at the router it is going through the start up routine (flashing lights etc.). A lot of times the devices can not find the network after the startup. I need to unplug the router and plug it in and tell the device to search for networks again.

History:
I had a d-link that was given to me for free a few years ago the system worked for internet sites and some video but I wanted to increase the power of my wifi to use the Roku and more devices.

I bought the Linksys e2000 and it worked great. After a few days I upgraded it to a Linksys e3000. The main reason for the change was the box had a chart on the back that said the Linksys e3000 was optimized for streaming HD video. I was also interested in the USB network storage although Im not sure what I plan to do with that feature.

For the Linksys e3000, I installed it with the provided CD. Initially I was trying to have a USB storage device (8 gig flash memory stick) be part of my network. At this point I have stopped plugging the USB device in due to all of the problems I had just keeping connected.

Within a few days of initial set up the router stopped working and just flashed the light showing it had data from the modem and the power light flashed.

First call to Linksys support:
 After describing the problem and the fact that the power light kept flashing I was told to exchange the router for a new on.

New router (1st call to support for this router):
 After initial setup the router kept logging me off. I called support again and was told to change the channel from auto to 11. It worked for a few min so we ended the call. Within :30 min the same problem occurred again. 
I tried other channels before calling back. 10 and 9 did not work at all, 8 and 7 only worked for about :20 min.

I called back the next day (2st call to support for this router)
This time we loaded new firmware into the router from 1.0.01 to 1.0.03. I had done a full reset and reinstall so we set the router back to channel 11. Again it worked for a few min and we ended the call. Again the same problem turned up. 

As a last resort I reset the router again and set it up using a different PC (XP based). This process was very slow and took three attempts. Eventually I got it set up using a LAN wire. The wifi network is up and shows excellent signal strength but reboots as soon as I ask for any data.

I have one more week to return this second Linksys e3000 router to the store. It is my feeling that the hardware is ok and the software in the router is ok as we have reinstalled the latest version. Im hopping to fix it and have a fast home wifi router. I should also note that the router is on top of my kitchen cabinets and all devices are in the same room within 15 of router. During the times it is running I have excellent signal strength and approximately 100 of range.

Any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the modem doing - just in case thats the issue resetting the router 


> When I look at the router it is going through the start up routine (flashing lights etc.). A lot of times the devices can not find the network after the startup. I need to unplug the router and plug it in and tell the device to search for networks again.


Is the new one doing this reset - or just losing connection

switch every device off except modem/router , disconnect everything from the router - except the modem and one PC and have the PC connected by Ethernet cable - does this work all OK on its own

No switch on modem , allow to settle - then router allow to settle - then PC

Is the modem connect to a telephone line or cable?

Lets see what the wireless environment looks like - show a screen shot of xirrus - see below

log into the router - take off the dualband etc - set to work on just the 2.5Ghz range and 20mhz band 
see if that helps - I have a linksys and it would lose connection and that helped

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Charlie2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

OK, I tried a few of your suggestions
This is a cable modem. Over the weekend I called Comcast. They said the router did not have a history of problems (I should have asked what this was based on). They also said the modem is probably not the cause as the phone is not having any problems. 
The most recent install, from the XP computer, is still rebooting every few min. Even after the reboot the power light stays on until I turn the router off and on
One interesting observation was the router felt the need to reboot while I was bypassing it and downloading the wi-fi inspector directly from the modem. At the time it was broadcasting WI FI but none of my devices were transferring data.
Attached is a Xirrus screen shot (I removed the neighbors info although I should report it is within 60 and a strong signal)
After turning all devices off and sequentially starting them I had 12 min before a reboot. At the time I was not using the network. 
I was not able to turn off the dualband as I did not see an obvious check box for that feature. Please elaborate if possible.

Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## Charlie2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

WI-FI Inspector Screen Shot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The most recent install, from the XP computer, is still rebooting every few min. Even after the reboot the power light stays on until I turn the router off and on…


So all the lights except power go out and then your left we just the power light.
sound like a faulty router



> switch every device off except modem/router , disconnect everything from the router - except the modem and one PC and have the PC connected by Ethernet cable - does this work all OK on its own


Did you try this


> Attached is a Xirrus screen shot (I removed the neighbors info although I should report it is within 60' and a strong signal)


Theres no need to do that nothing secure - I we actually need to see all the networks for any interference



> I was not able to turn off the dualband as I did not see an obvious check box for that feature. Please elaborate if possible.


the user manual is here
http://downloads.linksysbycisco.com/downloads/userguide/E3000-EE_UG_V10_A-WEB_3425-00144.pdf

and you can select - 2.4 or 5 GHZ or both - page 34/35 shows the wireless settings 
you can chose the frequency - 2.4 and/or 5Ghz - I would use 2.4ghz and also choose standard and wide - I would use standard 20mhz and try that - But i dont think the wireless is the problem as the router reboots to just power light
on xirrus you should then just have 1 entry for you wireless

did the first router have exactly the same symptoms


----------



## Charlie2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

I returned the second Linksys 3000 to the store and bought a Linksys 2000

Just like the first one this Linksys2000 is working great. My problems are solved I have fast internet and my evenings back. I never did figure out how to install a Linksys 3000 modem and keep it running. If I ever need the improved HD streaming Ill drill some holes and run a wire

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

